# litter trained tegus?? is it a myth??



## tracyanderson777 (Jul 23, 2009)

ok im getting an argentine black and white tegu from varnyard. I read a lot that people somehow get these things house broken and litter trained like a cat...??

Is that true??

id like to here from some people on this topic

and if it is possible how do i do it???


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 23, 2009)

i have a black and white tegu thats potty trained. firdt it has to go to the bathroom somewhere then i put newspaper there and then it keeps goin there


----------



## apptegu (Nov 13, 2009)

Earlier when I said tegus cant be trained, I meant to do tricks lol They can "learn" things such as these. Its not entirely a conscience type of thing rather than it is a "preference."


----------



## Marlene (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I don't know how I did it, but my tegu is potty trained to not go in his cage, and to always pee on my floor, lol. Luckily it's laminate flooring! lol. My two alligator lizards only go in one corner of their cage, my leo does the same thing and my monitor only goes in her water bowl. I just got lucky, really, they all learned on their own to do so.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 21, 2010)

Tegus are fairly intelligent... and anything that is fairly intelligent would rather not crap in it's bed...

For that reason it is likely that if we let our Tegus freeroam regularly, they will 'dispell waste' while free roaming. I do not believe that you can "train" your Tegu to go in a particualr place, as any place that is not in their cage is a good place to them.


In the summer months my Tegu lives on a 6' x 10' deck/balcony. With a space of this size I found she always 'dispelled waste' in the same place. This was great as it made it easy for me to monitor and clean. But I'm pretty darn sure if I put a kitty litter box there she would have crapped next to the box.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 22, 2010)

well idk about tegus but i saw on youtube an iguana actually useing a household tiolet all the lady did was put a board on the tiolet with a little hole in the middle it was pretty cool


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 23, 2010)

My B&W tegu found that if he poops in his water dish it will stink less. Thank god lol he will only poo inside the water dish but sometimes he miss calculates when his but is actually in the water and he will have an accident on the side (which I promptly clean up) but when it comes to pee he always will go either around or in the water.


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 23, 2010)

Beauregard poops after he eats which is either in his feeding enclosure or outside on the lawn. Its been warm enough lately to feed him outside, which means zero poop duties, yea!


...Jefroka


----------



## skydivegrl77 (Jul 2, 2021)

Jefroka said:


> Beauregard poops after he eats which is either in his feeding enclosure or outside on the lawn. Its been warm enough lately to feed him outside, which means zero poop duties, yea!
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka


That is interesting, after reading your post I recognized that Cookie, my female bw, has this same behavior! I'd never put it together until you mentioned it! This changes everything! Lol.


----------

